# Omega dog(A short comic)



## RayLee (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay, everyone, I thought it was time to show my comic to everyone. Keep  in mind that THIS is a short comic you're about to see.(See the title  on the thread for yourself) Anyhow, enjoy, hopefully. The comic is based on the character omega dog: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11750389/

Anyhow, I will not give any details about what the comic is gonna be  because I don't wanna ruin it for all of you out there, but it will  omega dog kicking some serious ass, and the ending(if not some parts of the comic) will have nod to *something you know and watched during your childhood*. Anyways, I'm just about to finish the second page, so i'll probably post the first page very, VERY, soon!  So please, with all do respect, keep in touch with me, I mean it,  because you might be pretty intrigued by my comic, it could be very  special and you'll probably wanting more, i'm just saying.

So that's all for now, first page will be around the corner around sooner or later.(or *even more sooner* than_ you_  think.) And one last thing, feel free to view my artwork if you want,  i'm not trying to force, it's your own choice.(And who knows, you might  like what I draw, and you even probably want to watch me, hehe.)

So again, in the meantime, *keep in touch*, that's all I have to say. I rest my case. 

And if you wanna see the rest of my comic, check it out here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/raylee/

(P.S all hate comments will be deleted, you've been warned)

Here's the first page:


----------



## RayLee (Jan 12, 2014)

Here we are, page 2 of the comic. Here are some robbers escaping from  the police after a heist they made. What is this heist about?

Just so you know, both pages were done three days earlier, so,  therefore, i'll hope to start page three tomorrow. Keep in touch  everyone. 

P.S. sorry if one of the bubbles look too small.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

Page 3 is up!


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

Page four is finally up!


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

Page five is finally here! And it seems omega dog has been revealed....sort of.
Enjoy!


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry for the wait, page six is finally up! Is omega dog about to be shot?


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

So whadda you think so far?


----------



## Coyote Club (Jan 13, 2014)

Your comic gives some good first impressions. I'll probably come back later and read the rest of the story.

Thanks for posting!
-CC


----------



## Icky (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, first off, you really don't need to post every page you finish. Especially if nobody's replied yet. 

As for the comic, it's ...pretty alright. The design of the speech bubbles is pretty distracting, especially on page 4. The dialogue is a bit loose at times as well. Redundancies like "In a far and distant future, in a futuristic city", contradictions like "Things can become unpredictable, no matter what", and random grammar slip-ups like "They can't let 'em see us!" or "they would've hauled our asses" take away from the action as a whole. Otherwise, it's the start a pretty typical first issue of any superhero story (to the point of being clichÃ©), but you definitely can make it into something more.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 13, 2014)

Icky said:


> Well, first off, you really don't need to post every page you finish. Especially if nobody's replied yet.
> 
> As for the comic, it's ...pretty alright. The design of the speech bubbles is pretty distracting, especially on page 4. The dialogue is a bit loose at times as well. Redundancies like "In a far and distant future, in a futuristic city", contradictions like "Things can become unpredictable, no matter what", and random grammar slip-ups like "They can't let 'em see us!" or "they would've hauled our asses" take away from the action as a whole. Otherwise, it's the start a pretty typical first issue of any superhero story (to the point of being clichÃ©), but you definitely can make it into something more.



Don't worry, I know it sames so-so at first. But it'll will get more intense as I keep producing more pages, in fact this is sort of a nod to the batman cartoon, in the opening sequence.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 18, 2014)

Page seven is up.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 25, 2014)

Page eight.


----------



## RayLee (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, page nine everyone, I tried to have less dialouge than the other  pages. So yeah, Here we finally have omega dog doing something that is  worth viewing(for most people). And of course, maybe some of the shading  and lighting looks wrong, but I still hope you enjoy it anyways.


----------



## RayLee (Feb 5, 2014)

Page ten is on the way.


----------



## RayLee (Feb 6, 2014)

So, whadda you think so far?


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty good, I'm interested.


----------



## RayLee (Feb 9, 2014)

Marier Villarreal said:


> Pretty good, I'm interested.



Thanks.


----------



## RayLee (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally, page 10. It seems that one of the thieves have had it coming. Anyways, enjoy


----------



## RayLee (Feb 16, 2014)

Page eleven everyone.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

How do you get those shades of grey?


----------



## RayLee (Feb 17, 2014)

I use paint tool SAI.


----------



## Glitchy Lycan (Feb 23, 2014)

it has my interest peaked  
great start to the comic cant wait to read more


----------



## RayLee (Feb 24, 2014)

Glitchy Lycan said:


> it has my interest peaked
> great start to the comic cant wait to read more



Thnx!


----------



## RayLee (Feb 24, 2014)

Page twelve, 'nuff said.


----------



## RayLee (Mar 3, 2014)

Page thirteen!


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't really dig the art-style, but I think the overall shading is well done.

The writting is alright.


----------



## RayLee (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks. My art style is quite different from most others see. Also, the writing is kinda rushed. ^^;


----------

